# 04+ Maxima project car



## Apollos2 (Sep 9, 2005)

Will NissanPerformanceMag have or feature 6th Gen Maxima as a project car?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You might want to ask in one of the NPM news forums... this forum is a pretty small one. 

NPM's stable looks pretty full to me, tho...


----------



## Apollos2 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, that is true, but then again if we never post here it will stay small. I will check out the NPM news forum though. Thanks for the advice. 

Maxima, the MOD invisible car....


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The 3rd gens have some support... the 4th and 5th gens, everyone and their cousin has modded. Turbo kits up the wazoo, coilovers up past the wazoo, etc. (not quite like the Honda boys, but still, not bad). The 6th gens... Nissan's catering to a different audience now...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Apollos2 said:


> Well, that is true, but then again if we never post here it will stay small. I will check out the NPM news forum though. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Maxima, the MOD invisible car....


It is hard to get the Max people to post here and I believe there is knowledge to share within this forum.
I`ve had my 04 for over two years now after owning 4 Altimas and the interest seemed to be with the Altys. People seemed friendlier and more willing to share experiences. I`m rambling but seriously, I would like to see a 6th gen as a project car in NPM.


----------



## maxmale (May 11, 2005)

pick me, pick me


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

well most of the Maxima guys are over at maxima.org. you'll see lots of information sharing over there. there's only a tiny fraction of people here, and everyone I know here also posts on maxima.org.

I initially just came here because of the HNE forum being hosted with them, but have since found it a smaller, quieter place to hang out when I don't feel like being assulted every day by ricers.


----------

